

Tell HN: I like DuckDuckGo - zeynel1

http://duckduckgo.com/?q=spirit<p>http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&#38;source=hp&#38;q=spirit&#38;aq=f&#38;aqi=g10&#38;aql=&#38;oq=&#38;gs_rfai=CWA6HVrqYTOvJMY_KMvPqgfMLAAAAqgQFT9DHdGE<p>I like the disambiguation; and I like that it is easier to read the result; each highlighted with a green shade and with more white space between each result.<p>Google results page looks like classified ads of a newspaper.
======
lzw
I like duckduckgo, but I find it's results harder to read thwn google.... With
google it is clearer to me what is a result, and the results are more
differentiated.... With ddg it takes more effort to parse the results page.

------
zeynel1
<http://duckduckgo.com/?q=spirit>

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=spiri...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=spirit&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=CWA6HVrqYTOvJMY_KMvPqgfMLAAAAqgQFT9DHdGE)

